# New surround sound system and not sur how to hook it up?



## zacktemple (Mar 20, 2011)

just bought a new surround system and im having a little trouble installing it.i was going to get the guys at the source to install it but they wanted to charge 500$ for it. thanks for any help!!

Bose Acoustimass® 10 speaker system 

pioneer VSX-1025-K

Rocketfish Wireless Speaker Kit (RF-WHTIB)

Polk Atrium 45

Monster Home Theatre Power Center (MP HTS 1700)


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

What kind of trouble are you having with the install?


----------



## zacktemple (Mar 20, 2011)

im not sure how connect it all. i know how to do the bose system but from there i cant figure out the rest


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

While it doesn't matter much what order you connect the components you could do something like this: 

Run the speaker wire
Mount and connect the speakers (Bose)
Connect the speaker wire to the receiver 
Connect the receiver to the power center
Run the Pioneer calibration utility to ensure the speakers are connected properly
Begin connecting your cable box, DVD etc. to the receiver (HDMI is best)
Connect your TV to the video out on the receiver (HDMI is best)
If you're unsure about something read the Pioneer instructions

Good luck!


----------

